# What kinf od fish is this?



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't figure it out.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a rusty, try to take a side shot.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

whatever it is, find me one...nice reds


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Iodotropheus sperengae, aka rusty


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought Rustys had more blue in them.

here is a side picture


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

I've looked at your photobucket account and if the other pics are of the same fish it doesn't look like a pure rusty, a little too barred and too blue.

The rusties should also have purple running down their sides when maturing, not blue.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

what ever it is i like it


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

wow could be hybrid/ hormoned. Looks really cool, and might,if it is hybrid, be an argument for hybrids.
he sure is puurty!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Still looks like Iodotropheus sperengae. The barring could be stress related as rusty's sometimes show barring when stressed just like socolofi. The blue should become more lavendar/purple when the fish settles in and establishes itself.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

The head shape just seems wrong to me


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

they do get barring when stressed. I believe this is a male but not 100% sure yet.

First pic defiantly looks like a Rusty but second the blue is to pronounced for its size. Doesn't seem to be more then 2 in.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

i sold one exactly like that the other day but now i just cant get the name in my head!! ill go find out for you wen i work next.

they are really nice looking fish!

Andrew


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Its a beautiful Rusty


----------

